# whether to buy a tanzer 25?



## MARKESS (Jun 3, 2009)

I am also thinking about buying a tanzer 25 ft 1978 model. I have never owned a boat but took lessons. Is this a safe bet for two women to buy and sail on a llong lake in Canada? Is it stable and roomy enough to sleep on? What size motor do you need? Do you need to have mechanical skills or carpentry skills to own a boat this old? any advice is appreciated.

Is $14K a good price without a trailor?


----------



## kai34 (Jul 16, 2008)

ive never sailed a tanzer 25 and dont know to much about it. that said 14K for a 25' 1978 sailboat sounds like quite a bit. maybe if its in excelent condition and is ready to sail. I would keep looking.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

I learned on a Tanzer 22

Both are nice enough, but usually sell for -$10k US

A 6-8hp outboard should be plenty.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

tanzer Boats For Sale

This should give you and idea whats on the market

It seems very costly to me for the age

All boats need ongoing repiars and upkeep SO it really comes down to cost per year of DIY vs paying a boat yard to do repiars


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

Personally, I think they are hideous boats.
14k is total insanity for this boat, no matter the currency.
There are many of these boats sitting in the back of marinas in southern ontario that were ditched by their owners.
I have seen quite a few on craigslist and kijiji over the years desperate to sell.
5k tops if its in mint shape with a good motor and sails but look hard enough and im sure there is more than a few willing to give theirs away just to get out of storage fees.
For that money you can get a much better boat.Take your time and look around.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

MARKESS said:


> I am also thinking about buying a tanzer 25 ft 1978 model. I have never owned a boat but took lessons. Is this a safe bet for two women to buy and sail on a llong lake in Canada? Is it stable and roomy enough to sleep on? What size motor do you need? *Do you need to have mechanical skills or carpentry skills to own a boat this old?* any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Is $14K a good price without a trailor?


Yes At minimum you should be somewhat mechanically inclined in order to do any repairs, upgrades or rigging changes. A trailer would be nice also if you have an appropriate vehicle to tow it with.
I looked at the Yachtworld pics and see that it does not even have a quarter coffin berth under either side of the cockpit, just cockpit stowage lockers I guess. It would get pretty cosy the two of you squeezed into the V-berth. There are other boats that would be more accomodating than the Tanzer for that price, heck even my MacGregor has way more room below, I have a full queen size berth under my cockpit as well as the V-berth.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

Determine which 25 foot Tanzer the boat is. There were two.

One was actually called the Tanzer 7.5. It looks somewhat similar to the Tanzer 26 but is not nearly as robust a boat as the 26 as it is built on a much smaller hull - it does however have a nice amount of interior room.

The second was actually called the Tanzer 25 I believe. However I think that was manufactured in the 80s near the very end of Tanzer production. It was a very nice boat and quite fast. It would sell for a much higher price than the Tanzer 7.5

Mike


----------



## SSBN506 (Apr 18, 2008)

This is a Tanzer 25. they are newer 85 to 89 ish.

Tanzer 25 sailboat for sale

This is a tanzer 7.5 up to 1978
Tanzer 7.5 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

This is a tanzer 26 newer than 1980
Tanzer 26 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

They are looking at a 1978.
"sailing tupperware"


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

I actually don't mind the Tanzer as long as you remember what it is; a daysailer that can do some weekend camping. There's lots out on Georgian Bay every weekend. It isn't a rough water boat but sailed well, it can do some tricks.

There is a 25/6 foot Tanzer for sale at Toronto Island Marina as we speak named "Jo Jo" on the dock behind me. He's asking CDN$5500 and it appears to be in good condition. The owner is now a 2 boat owner and has to get rid of it. I have no affiliation and have only chatted with the owner a couple of times. Have your friends call the marina and ask. They'll put him in touch.


----------



## SSBN506 (Apr 18, 2008)

MARKESS said:


> I am also thinking about buying a tanzer 25 ft 1978 model. I have never owned a boat but took lessons. Is this a safe bet for two women to buy and sail on a llong lake in Canada? Is it stable and roomy enough to sleep on? What size motor do you need? Do you need to have mechanical skills or carpentry skills to own a boat this old? any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Is $14K a good price without a trailor?


14 k is high for that year of Tanzer. Two have sold at our yacht club both were asking 10k and sold for 8k. Both had road worthy trailers and were in better than average shape. As for a motor at that price it should have one. 9.9hp seems to be the norm for an outboard. There were a few with inboard motors. Tanzers are great boats. They sail well have good space for there size. They are a very well respected boat in Canada and the price can be higher because of that. I have sailed on many Tanzers and love them even considering it is not the boat i have. but i just cant see 14k as being a good price for the older models.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

Sail well in relation to what?
Ive sailed on a 25 of that era and my thoughts were it didnt point very well and had a horrible deck plan.I definetly wouldnt want to be caught in a storm in this boat.
However, it is a boat and will get you out on the water so it isnt all bad.
The newer tanzers are much better boats and they still are no match for other boats in that price range.


----------



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Its true. 14's too steep for a 25 of that vintage, especially without a trailer.
your best bet is to go and check one out in person with the person you are going to sail with.
Also, do yourself a favour and find a friend that knows about sailboats and have him or her check out your prospects, to ensure that the boat is well equipped and well taken care of.
if you're going to spend the summer on it, consider that essentially you will be camping in a hard plastic tent that moves around while you sleep. Also, remember that sailboats generally don't move too quickly, and that is something to think about if you're planning to run the length of a great lake and back. think about fuel if there's no wind, and shelter when storms arrive (and they will)
Honestly I don't wish to discourage you, but forewarned is forearmed, right? I'd rather scare you a little now and know that you were successful with your challenge later.

figure out where you will anchor, moor or pull into a dock for the night along your trip, figure how long it will take you to get between those places at 8 km/hr., then add 40%


some questions to ask:
does it have room to stow all your gear and provisions?
does it have a useable head (bathroom) -how often will you have to pump it out?
are there stress cracks in the hull, the deck, at the attachments for the rigging?
are there any blisters below the waterline in the hull? (you won't 
know if it's in the water already)
is the bilge dry?-- does it leak around the windows or thru-hulls when it rains?
when was the last anti-fouling paint applied to the bottom?
some other equipment to check for:

PFDs
bilge pump - condition
battery (ies)
sail condition
sound signaling device(s)
fire extinguisher
life ring
throwable floating rope
first aid kit
flares newer than 2006 -minimum of 6 2-star type
VHF radio (and learn ho to use it in an emergency) and a cellphone
portable waterproof gps so you can report your lat/long to whoever your friends onshore are (be smart and file a sail plan with a responsible friend, and check in daily)

up to date navigational charts of the area you will be sailing (so you won't run aground)

consider your bathing conditions - jump in the lake with a bar of soap and shampoo?
consider whether or not you need a boat with a bimini top for protection from the sun.

that's all i have for now.

you will find the sailing community friendly and helpful. if you don't know something, ask!

See you out on the water! Best of luck!


----------



## SSBN506 (Apr 18, 2008)

cnc33voodoo said:


> Sail well in relation to what?


Hmmm good question I suppose sails well in relation to the few boats I have been on. But I guess I am only qualified to say I have verified that year of Tanzer will sail.


----------



## nika44 (Feb 11, 2009)

I had a Tanzer 26 with my exhusband 15 years ago. It was a very stable and safe boat. In fact it sailed better, in higher winds than the Beneteau 32 first that we bought after it. It may not be the most stylish but it was a great little boat and two people can easiy spend a weekend on it. I spend a week at a time sailing from port to port. $14k is outrageous for it. We had to give ours away, 14 years ago we could not even sell it for $5k. I am sure you can pick one up in good shape for $4k.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Buy it! Buy them all!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Form Ebay


----------



## Florida Salt (Apr 24, 2017)

As a 30 year owner of a 1980 Tanzer 7.5 meter, also called a 25', I am amazed at some of the responses. She is well built with a solid fiberglass hull and plywood core fiberglass deck. She is very seaworthy. We have sailed her from Miami throughout the Bahamas, up the Gulf Stream to Hilton Head S.C., throughout the Fl Keys and the FL SW coast. My wife and I have been caught out in 50 mph winds and 15 foot seas, which she handled well, and many other storms. We also use a very rough inlet to the ocean. We are able to cruise under power at 6.5 to 7.2 mph and reach similar speeds and slightly higher under sail. With our modified rudder, she points well and the helm is well balanced. We are very comfortable aboard during month long trips, mostly anchored out. More comfortable than in many larger boats. With the addition of a plywood board that stores under the settee, our bunk in the main cabin covers the 8 foot width of the boat. Our 34" shoal draft is ideal for the Bahamas and south Florida. 

You my be able to buy a 7.5 cheap and enjoy it. However, unless the boat has been improved and upgraded, you will probably have a lot of work to do: encapsulating the iron keel, reinforcing the keel, reinforcing the keel bolts, reinforcing the transom for a 9.9hp 4 cycle motor, painting with Awl Grip, providing instruments etc. We have replaced or modified nearly everything on our boat with many upgrades and additions. For example, recently $7,000 worth of electronic upgrades for all new instruments including the autopilot. 2 Garmin 7" chart plotters, Three high grade solar panels with top of the line regulators, silent refrigeration, Anderson 28S stainless self tailing winches at $1000 each, a new bow roller. A a 28 lb stainless Ultra anchor at $1000. A like new Achilles 9f inflatable with an inflatable floor and 5 hp Nissan outboard. A 2 burner stove with an aluminum tank on the stern rail. Sunbrella cushion covers. A dodger with side curtains, Sunbrella Bimini top and side and back curtains, a $500 EPIRB. VHF Radios. Harkin roller furling. Recently new sails, a modified balanced rudder, added side hatches and opening ports. Awl Grip. New forward hatch. New stanchions and much more. We consider an ideal boat for two. The agreed upon insured value that we would be paid in the event of a total loss is $33,000. We are selling her now, because of loss of our dock space, for $24,445.

Yes, I am sure you can find a Tanzer 7.5 for much less, and it might meet your needs. For someone who wants a really nice cruising sailboat, You would need to spend much more upgrading the boat than the asking price for our boat.

If you are interested in our boat you can see her on boat trader. Google: type Boat Trader, Tanzer. Then select Tanzer boats for sale - BoatTrader.com


----------

